# KVM switch and ugen messages on console



## ftarz (Jan 29, 2018)

Please excuse me if this has been covered somewhere else but I'm new to FreeBSD. 

I've recently installed a firewall box based on FreeBSD 10 and 11. The box is connected to a KVM switch for sharing an USB mouse and keyboard.  Whenever I switch back to the FreBSD box, I get several messages relating to the USB peripherals reconnecting.  Is there an easy way to stop these messages on the console?  Which syslog entry controls them?

Thanks.
Frank


----------



## linux->bsd (Jan 29, 2018)

syslog.conf()

```
The facility describes the part of the system generating the message, and
     is one of the following keywords: auth, authpriv, console, cron, daemon,
     ftp, kern, lpr, mail, mark, news, ntp, security, syslog, user, uucp, and
     local0 through local7.  These keywords (with the exception of mark) cor-
     respond to similar ``LOG_'' values specified to the openlog(3) and
     syslog(3) library routines.
```
My guess is "daemon." Either search for the daemon that monitors hardware or USB device changes and restrict its message logging to file instead of console, or try restricting the entire "demon" facility.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 29, 2018)

I've been using a KVM with my FreeBSD desktop for years now. I haven't had your problem, but thought you'd be encouraged to know that the concept works.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2018)

OJ said:


> I've been using a KVM with my FreeBSD desktop for years now. I haven't had your problem


I guess it depends a bit on the brand/type of KVM used. The more expensive ones seem to keep the (USB) devices connected (but not active), cheaper ones appear to "unplug" and "plug" the devices when you switch over.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 31, 2018)

SirDice said:


> I guess it depends a bit on the brand/type of KVM used.


In fact I hear that it's hard to tell what will work for a particular situation. Price is apparently not the determining factor. I've stuck with this one.


----------

